
Why Quitting Your Job to Chase Your Dream Is a Terrible Idea - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/@jeffgoins/why-quitting-your-job-to-chase-your-dream-is-a-terrible-idea-a3269e281eda#.k339e5ic8
======
sharemywin
I totally see this. I had to scale back more and more of my plans until
finally I 'm starting to see some actual traction. Still got a long way to go
but I focused on the first part generating leads for my business.

